# Sempre Pro



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Androni-Venezuela will ride it in 2013.
The frame is universal for mechanical and electronic gearing, there's a a new stiffer down tube, internal cable routing, and new graphics:










Source:
Bianchi - Bianchi extends with Team Androni-Venezuela


----------



## spItalia7 (Aug 7, 2012)

Does everyone like or dislike the new Bianchi paint styles? Just curious


----------



## eemonk (Sep 3, 2012)

Just saw the sempré pro line on bianchi's website. It's color seemed not quite interesting.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

The graphics don't do much for me.


----------

